# import java.util.scanner cannot be resolved



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Hallo !
Bin gerade im ersten Semester, muß mich auf eine Klausur vorbereiten. Dazu wiederhole ich die Übungen und treffe nun mit Kubuntu 9.04 auf Probleme die ich mit 8.04 nicht hatte. Wenn ich die Scannner-class importieren möchte, bekomme ich von Eclipse nur den Hinweis: import java.util.scanner cannot be resolved. Nun habe ich natürlich schon gegoogelt (alles nur auf Englisch :bahnhof und das Forum habe ich auch schon durchsucht. Dort ist die Rede von Einstellungen, die man unter Window, Preferences, Java, Compiler, Compiler Compliance Level vornehmen kann. Window, Preferences, Java... OK, aber da ist nichts von compiler-Einstellungen zu finden. Bin ratlos :noe: Habe auch schon bei Ubuntu-Users geposted, da ich nicht weiß, ob das Problem jetzt eher an Java oder an Kubuntu liegt.


----------



## Schandro (19. Jul 2009)

das Ding heißt "Scanner", nicht "scanner"

Bei Eclipse brauchst du für die importe einfach nur Strg+Shift+o drücken, du brauchst die nicht per Hand eintragen. (Importe haben für das fertige Programm ansich eh absolut keine Bedeutung, sie ersparen nur Tipparbeit)


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Jul 2009)

>Bei Eclipse brauchst du für die importe einfach nur Strg+Shift+o drücken 

= Organize Imports

oder hinter der Klasse (oder auch mitten im Wort) Ctrl+Space dann werden dir die entsprechenden möglichen Klassen angezeigt, das Wort vervollständigt und importiert (also auswählen und Enter).


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Ja, habe schon auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet, habe "Scanner" im Quellcode groß geschrieben. 
 Strg+Shift+o drücken -----> keine Reaktion, es passiert nichts


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Jul 2009)

hast du JDK Compliance mindestens auf  1.5 (besser gleich 1.6)
Global:
Window - Preferences - Java -Compiler 
Im Projekt:
Rechte Maus auf Projekt - Properties - Java Compiler

Irgend ein würg drin? 
-> Projekt mal cleanen:
Project - Clean
refresh aufs Projekt (F5)


Mal alle imports rausschmeissen und ctrl-Shift-o

EDIT:
By the way.
Richtiges JDK installiert? (sun-java6-bin / sun-java6-jdk .. etc)

```
dpkg -l | grep java
```

und natürlich:

```
update-alternatives --list java
```

mal machen um zu schauen, was da noch so an java rumschwiert
(--config allenfalls ändern)


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

```
torsten@torsten-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep java
ii  ca-certificates-java                       20081028                                  Common CA certificates (JKS keystore)                                  
ii  gjdoc                                      0.7.9-1                                   documentation generation framework for java                            
ii  java-common                                0.30ubuntu4                               Base of all Java packages                                              
ii  java-gcj-compat                            1.0.80-1                                  Java runtime environment using GIJ                                     
ii  java-gcj-compat-dev                        1.0.80-1                                  Java runtime environment with GCJ                                      
ii  java-gcj-compat-headless                   1.0.80-1                                  Java runtime environment using GIJ (headless                           
ii  java-package                               0.42ubuntu1                               utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debi                           
ii  java-wrappers                              0.1.12                                    wrappers for java executables                                          
ii  libaccess-bridge-java                      1.24.0-0ubuntu2                           Java Access Bridge for GNOME                                           
ii  libantlr-java                              2.7.7-11                                  language tool for constructing recognizers,                            
ii  libantlr-java-gcj                          2.7.7-11                                  language tool for constructing recognizers,                            
ii  libbcel-java                               5.2-3ubuntu3                              Analyze, create, and manipulate (binary) Jav                           
ii  libcommons-beanutils-java                  1.8.0~beta-1ubuntu1                       utility for manipulating JavaBeans                                     
ii  libcommons-collections-java                2.1.1-8ubuntu1                            A set of abstract data type interfaces and i                           
ii  libcommons-collections3-java               3.2.1-1ubuntu2                            A set of abstract data type interfaces and i                           
ii  libcommons-dbcp-java                       1.2.2-1ubuntu1                            Database Connection Pooling Services                                   
ii  libcommons-digester-java                   1.8-2ubuntu1                              Rule based XML Java object mapping tool                                
ii  libcommons-el-java                         1.0-4                                     Implementation of the JSP2.0 Expression Lang                           
ii  libcommons-launcher-java                   1.1-3ubuntu1                              cross platform java application launcher                               
ii  libcommons-logging-java                    1.1.1-2                                   commmon wrapper interface for several loggin                           
ii  libcommons-modeler-java                    2.0.1-4                                   convenience library to use Java Management E                           
ii  libcommons-pool-java                       1.4-0ubuntu1                              pooling implementation for Java objects                                
ii  libecj-java                                3.4.2-0ubuntu1                            Eclipse Java compiler (library)                                        
ii  libecj-java-gcj                            3.4.2-0ubuntu1                            Eclipse Java compiler (native library)                                 
ii  libgcj9-src                                4.3.3-5ubuntu4                            libgcj java sources for use in eclipse                                 
ii  libjaxp1.3-java                            1.3.04-3ubuntu2                           Java XML parser and transformer APIs (DOM, S                           
ii  libjaxp1.3-java-gcj                        1.3.04-3ubuntu2         Java XML parser and transformer APIs (DOM, S
ii  libjsch-java                               0.1.37-3ubuntu2         java secure channel
ii  liblog4j1.2-java                           1.2.15-4         Logging library for java
ii  liblog4j1.2-java-gcj                       1.2.15-4         Logging library for java (native code)
ii  liblucene-java                             1.4.3.dfsg-3         full-text search engine library for Java(TM)
ii  liblucene-java-doc                         1.4.3.dfsg-3         demonstration programs and example code for
ii  libmx4j-java                               3.0.2-4         An open source implementation of the JMX(TM)
ii  libregexp-java                             1.4-5ubuntu1         regular expression library for Java
ii  libservlet2.3-java                         4.0-10ubuntu3         Servlet 2.3 and JSP 1.2 Java classes and doc
ii  libservlet2.4-java                         5.0.30-8ubuntu3         Servlet 2.4 and JSP 2.0 Java library.
ii  libswt3.2-gtk-java                         3.2.2-5ubuntu3         Fast and rich GUI toolkit for Java, gtk2 ver
ii  libtomcat5.5-java                          5.5.26-5ubuntu1         Java Servlet engine -- core libraries
ii  libxerces2-java                            2.9.1-2ubuntu2         Validating XML parser for Java with DOM leve
ii  libxerces2-java-gcj                        2.9.1-2ubuntu2         Validating XML parser for Java with DOM leve
ii  sun-java6-bin                              6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04         Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
ii  sun-java6-jdk                              6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04         Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
ii  sun-java6-jre                              6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04         Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
ii  tzdata-java                                2009j-0ubuntu0.9.04         time zone and daylight-saving time data for
torsten@torsten-desktop:~$
```


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

```
torsten@torsten-desktop:~$ update-alternatives --list java
/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
/usr/bin/gij-4.2
/usr/bin/gij-4.3
/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
torsten@torsten-desktop:~$
```

(--config allenfalls ändern) ? Das heißt ?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Jul 2009)

entferne das gnu java und das openJDK...

hast du eclipse mit apt-get (oder whatever) installiert? entfernen und normal über runterladen  + entpacken "installiern"


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Oh je, wirklich alles wieder runter schmeißen und neu installieren ? Natürlich habe ich Eclipse mit Aptitude installiert. Alles was man selber compilieren muß, funktioniert sowieso nicht... Habe ich noch nicht erlebt, lass ich lieber...


----------



## mvitz (19. Jul 2009)

musst du nur entpacken. Nichts mit kompilieren.

Hat auch den Vorteil, dass du Version 3.5 einsetzen kannst. Unter Ubuntu ist z.B. in den Repos noch 3.2 drin.


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2009)

> Natürlich habe ich Eclipse mit Aptitude installiert.


Diese Version ist erstens Uralt (3.2) und zweitens verhunzt, sollte nie verwendet werden.

Wie der Müde Joe bereits schrieb, runterladen & entpacken, fertig, nix selber kompilieren...


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Ok, habe ich ja selber gemerkt ,
aber mal so aus reiner Neugier, was ist den damit los ? 
Was ist denn da verhunzt ?


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2009)

Die Jungs die die Eclipse Packete für Debian pflegen/erstellen sind nicht auf dem letzten Stand  Wie gesagt,a ktuell ist Eclipse 3.5.

Einfach nicht nutzen, dann wird alles gut


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Habe Eclipse nun runtergeladen und entpackt. Und jetzt ?
Wie kann ich Eclipse jetzt installieren und starten ?


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2009)

installieren = entpacken

mehr ist da nicht zu tun, dann unter "eclipse" ausführen, wenn du wilslt kannst du die zu startende Vm in der eclipse.ini eintragen, sollte aber reichen wenn du nur das Sun JDK installiert hast und wie oben beschrieben konfiguriert hast. Persönlich habe ich übrigens keine Probleme mit dem OpenJDK.


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Also da läuft nix mit installieren. Das Ganze wurde nur entpackt, sonst ist nichts gelaufen...


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2009)

Nochmal genau lesen 

Es muss nix installiert werden, entpacken reicht.


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

Und wie starte ich das jetzt ???


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2009)

In dem Ordner gibt es eine ausführbare Datei namens [c]eclipse[/c]


----------



## Torsten77D (19. Jul 2009)

OK, Danke, schon gefunden.


----------

